# Solved: can I receive a fax from myself



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm trying to send a test fax to myself to see if i have windows XP fax program setup correctly via a DSL modem. After configuring, i click on send fax and i eventually get a message that either the line is busy, or an error occurred while receiving the fax. I have the connection set up this way phone jack with a splitter. one wire with a filter going from my phone to the input of the splitter, the other input of the splitter going to my pc's phone line. And the other wire going into my DSL internet modem. I also tried to connect that wire to the phone input of my pc...either way i get one of those 2 errors i mentioned above. Is there another way that i can get someone to send me a fax with this setup? I suspect that is why i am getting the line busy message cause i am trying to send myself a test.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

If the line you are sending from and the line you are sending to is the same number (going by what you have written I think that is the case) you will get the busy message or something along those lines, better for you to get someone to try and send it to you, and see what happens

Or send to someone you know that has a fax or able to receive a fax via their computer or fax if they are using the same line.

But make sure who you ask to do that, lets you know first so you can answer it as a fax rather than picking up the receiver like a phone call, if using the same line you have your phone plugged in is the same as the fax number.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Case closed...i found out that one cannot fax one's self, so i did have it connected correctly though. I went to site where they would receive and return a fax to check out the setups. It worked just fine...thanks to all.


----------

